# Let's see the pics



## ffemt8978 (Nov 18, 2008)

of your fur coated family members.
Here's mine.


----------



## mycrofft (Nov 18, 2008)

*Photobucket let me down delete delete*

................


----------



## Epi-do (Nov 18, 2008)

Here are my girls...






Fairoaks Total Diversion, a.k.a. Epi (or Epi-do  )






Fairoaks Star Spangled Banner, a.k.a. Glory






Maddie






Kitten (My son named her.  He was 4 at the time, so what can I say...)  This one is an old picture.  She is about a year and a half old now.


----------



## Sapphyre (Nov 18, 2008)

Me and Roxy





Orion





Gwen





Gemini





Apollo





Mercury


----------



## Chimpie (Nov 19, 2008)




----------



## colafdp (Nov 19, 2008)

Koda  http://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y163/colafdp/DSCF0411.jpg
Boo  http://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y163/colafdp/DSCF0153.jpg
Squeegee  http://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y163/colafdp/DSCF0152.jpg
Thor  http://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y163/colafdp/DSCF0404.jpg
Pebbles  http://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y163/colafdp/IMGP0001.jpg
Fred  http://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y163/colafdp/IMGP0023.jpg


----------



## fortsmithman (Nov 19, 2008)

Here is Munchkin a retriever rottwieller cross looks more retriever than rotty





This dog is jointly owned by my sister and her 17 yr old who live with me.


----------



## EMTCop86 (Nov 19, 2008)

This is Copper. He is a rat terrier mix. These pictures were taken when he was about 6 months old. He will be one on Christmas day!


----------



## Onceamedic (Nov 19, 2008)

This is my baby... and I totally love him...  and he loves me.  His name is Lobo.
http://www.facebook.com/photos.php?id=833864898#/photo.php?pid=1286282&id=833864898


----------



## Blacke00 (Nov 19, 2008)

Lucy (Boxer / Lab) - http://i523.photobucket.com/albums/w353/blacke00/SillyLucy.jpg

Buddy and Sammie - http://i523.photobucket.com/albums/w353/blacke00/BuddyandSammie.jpg

Matilda - http://i523.photobucket.com/albums/w353/blacke00/Matilda.jpg

Kevin


----------



## imurphy (Nov 19, 2008)

*Damn cat wants to kill me!!*


----------



## Tincanfireman (Nov 19, 2008)

Here's Leo, our Mutant Wonder Dog. 1/2 Dachshund, 1/2 Pit Bull. With hormones and motivation, all things are possible. He looks like a really buff wiener dog...


----------



## Sasha (Nov 19, 2008)

The piggies in their sweaters.





Lucy





Ethel

They were begging for treats, that's how I got them to pay attention enough to take pictures. Lucy is my favorite. Shh don't tell Ethel!


----------



## silvercat354726 (Nov 23, 2008)

This is Diesel....





This is Tonka, but he has grown in the months that we have had him...





This was when we first got Tonka and Diesel was "Welcoming" him to our family!


----------



## SpudCrushr (Nov 27, 2008)




----------



## EMTWintz (Dec 1, 2008)

Hope this works. Having trouble with the photo's on here
Ok we've got Daisy, Fat ***, and Sammy


----------



## EMTCop86 (Dec 2, 2008)

*70 lbs Maggie trying to lay in 20 lbs Copper's bed, lol.*


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 12, 2008)

Here's mine...

Both are rescue dogs. (The only kind we get!)

Bear is a 13 year old Aussie. He's blending into the rug here. 





This... well, this is Casey. She's 7 or 8 now.





They are fur people. Full members of the family.


----------



## Dobo (Dec 12, 2008)

This is Eddie, my cat, we have been together 11 years now.  When he was six months old he went for a two hour drive under the hood of my car, he was subsequently burnt on the side of his body and spent three months in a body cast the vet made for him with some gauze and a nylon stocking of hers, along with the lamp shade on his head he was quite a sight to see. He is now 11 and healthy as a horse, he has plenty years left in him. We've seen good time and bad times but he is my little buddy.


----------



## marineman (Dec 15, 2008)

How did I miss a chance to show off our rodent. Here's Sydney our 6lb Yorkie, Schnauzer mix.






fully grown in this picture playing with his favorite toy that's bigger than him.






Double bonus you get the pup and you can see what I look like after I managed to keep my mug out of the other picture thread.






and this is a contest photo my girlfriend took. The grand prize is a trip to hawaii.


----------



## exodus (Dec 15, 2008)

Tucker - Brittany and Charpei mix -


----------



## emtbill (Dec 15, 2008)

My #1 buddy Gizmo.


----------



## KempoEMT (Dec 16, 2008)

my Dog Cinnamon.  14 year old Golden Retriever, Cocker Spaniel and Chow.


​


----------

